
In Due Diligence – need iOS App prototype in 3 weeks. Have 400$. Please help - gerby
Disclaimer: I have been working 50-75% below the poverty line for years, have been throwing Heideggerian Red Herrings to protect secrecy for years to not invoke imitative competition, and don&#x27;t generally tell people about my startup. I am going to tell HN limited things so that I can find help. Please don&#x27;t buy the domain on me :(. We are not live yet.<p>Here goes, please don&#x27;t steal me or eat me - KEYWORDS for C O N T R A C T I T iOS app prototype - <i>there is more depth than this but you have to talk to me because I&#x27;m not posting publicly</i>: Post-Monetary, Gifting Economy, Single Field Input, No Segmentation (Generally), App of all Apps, Generalized Ordered Algorithmic Learning System (I am responsible for this but will require help from the Developer).<p>I&#x27;ve been working my entire adult life for a meeting I had yesterday with a premiere VC firm that is part of Peter Thiels network. They really liked me. They really liked what I&#x27;m doing, and how it sounds. Now, I&#x27;m in a type of Due Diligence (pre-diligence maybe?) where a Yes and money in the bank is possible. They want a prototype of the app in 3 weeks.<p>I have 400$ for someone that can help me over the next three weeks pump out a prototype&#x2F;Alpha that we can add 3-6 more weeks of work too afterwards and get on the market once we have the funding in the bank. I am ideally looking for someone who will be willing to relocate to San Francisco once in the bank, however, if someone just wants to help me and perhaps we can work something out where they have a job remotely once we get funded - I will consider that on a selective basis.<p>Please help, I will love you forever. I am looking for early employee or potential Founder&#x2F;Chairman-type people (on a selective basis). We are planning to have the first clean cap table in the industry, with no dilution for early people. Generous equity.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;eddieequilibrium is my Facebook. Please message me if you&#x27;d like more information.<p>&lt;3
======
startupdiscuss
I think this secrecy is not your friend.

I won't patronize you with how the idea doesn't matter etc. I am sure you have
heard it all before and can make your own decisions.

But what I will point out here is that the idea is so vaguely described, that
it is completely uninteresting. I think a really good partner would want to
know exactly what the thing is before giving up energy and time to jump
aboard.

I think of all the great people I know, and I can't think if any of them would
reach out to someone on the basis of "Post-Monetary, Gifting Economy" etc

Although HN is enormous so maybe you will have some luck.

Wish you well.

~~~
gerby
There's much more to it. The VCs have that information. People should message
me on Facebook to get more information. It has a growth innovation to decimate
Advertising and chew up existing markets to spit out new markets.

------
AppAgency
write to me at sudeep@agicent.com, I own this app dev agency agicent.com and
might assist you if you are for real. :)

------
gerby
Any more thoughts?

